# Broke back



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wife rented Brokeback Mountain. Told her - WAY not interested in seeing it.

Now, she's done and keeps coming in to tell me what a good movie it was.

SNL wasn't that great tonight, but I think anything is better than watching that movie


----------



## 96 Brigadier (Feb 17, 2006)

I'd rather watch Oprah than that crap.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

96 Brigadier said:


> I'd rather watch Oprah than that crap.


:watching:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

96 Brigadier said:


> I'd rather watch Oprah than that crap.


Yes, I agree. I told her that even if she promised me another new gun if I sat and watched it w/ her, I would have serious reservations


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Woman love that movie a lot. I myself am hoping that this upcoming Sopranos episode tonight won't show Vito and that fireman making out again. That made me sick seeing that last week. :x


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

No interest in that movie from anyone in the family... Out here in Colorado it came and went with a wimper..


W


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, my wife liked it - but, I'll continue to pass on it :?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

I think it should be called BrokeAssed Mountain. :lol:


----------

